# Côte d'Azur (France) in May, Lift/Shuttle-accessed riding preferably



## NoelB (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello! I have an opportunity to go to Nice, France for business in early May and I've decided to stay an extra week for a bike vacation.SO many possibilities, yet I can't seem to get a good grasp, so i need your suggestions)Just so you know: Last year in September I got to ride in Finale Ligure and Torbole (Lake Garda). I really enjoyed both those destinations - I loved shuttle-accessed endless enduro-style descending, and also the "vibe" of those towns. I would love to re-live this kind of experience.While I know that Finale is very close to Nice, I would also like to explore new destinations that are within reach from Nice. I will (most likely) bring my bike and gear and will rent a car. In an ideal world, I would love the combination of biking and late afternoons at the beach, but my hopes are not too high for May. I'm also open to not bringing my bike so that I can take a cheap flight to another destination (like Portugal or South of Spain maybe?) so that we can enjoy warmer weather and hopefully get a swim.I'm looking forward to your suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Did you ever find any information on biking Côte d'Azur? I'm headed there this week for work and would love to rent a bike and ride somewhere near Nice on the weekend.


----------



## NoelB (Jan 2, 2018)

We ended up going to Finale Ligure of a week. It just seemed like the best option any way you look at it. The Enduro riding with shuttles is world class, the town has an amazing vibe and there's really nothing like taking the "apero" at the town plaza after doing a post-bike swim in the Mediterranean sea.


----------

